

Schoolkids Guess the Ancient Gadgets and Get It All Adorably Wrong - iwh
http://gizmodo.com/5727698/schoolkids-guess-the-ancient-gadgets-and-get-it-all-adorably-wrong

======
drallison
C'est vrai.

